# Schieberegister mit  LOGO 12/24 OBA5



## SAM (10 März 2008)

-Hallo,
bisher ist mir bewusst,dass die o.g  LOGO! einen Schieberegister mit 
bis zur 8 Positionen verarbeiten kann (8 Bit Länge).
Ich möcht eine Funktion mit der LOGO! umsetzen die 30 Positionen benötigt(30 Bit Länge).
Geht das überhaupt?
Hatt jemand damit schon Erfarung gesammelt?
Gibt es dafür evtl.Beispielprogramme?

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Oberchefe (10 März 2008)

Da scheint nur aufwendiges Selbermachen zu gehen, die Logo kann ja nur ein 8-Bit Schieberegister.
Schieben heißt ja generell Multiplikation bzw. Division durch 2, das kann die Logo. Mit Multiplexer kann man das selbst gebaute Schieberegister mit dem neuen Wert füttern. Allerdings kann die Logo wieder nur mit 16-Bit Werten umgehen, d.h. es muß mehrstufig erfolgen. Anbei ein kleiner Ansatz, dürfte 29 Bit weit schieben wenn ich das auf die schnelle richtig gezählt habe, für 30 Bit muß noch einmal eine Stufe dran (an die 2 Stufen die es jetzt beinhaltet). I1 ist im Beispiel der Schiebetakt, I2 die zu schiebende Information. B14 enthält die Information 29 Bit vom Ursprung entfernt.
Generell sollte man aber überlegen ob die Logo die richtige Steuerung für diese Aufgabe ist, es werden für die restlichen Maschinenfunktionen vielleicht auch noch ein paar Bits/Merker benötigt. Außerdem sollte es ja vielleicht noch jemand verstehen (und wenn man es selber nach 2 Jahren ist).


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2008)

*Dafür gibt es Experten ..*

Hallo,



			
				SAM schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das überhaupt?



Kaskadieren ist das Zauberwort. Hier im Forum gibt es einen Experten dafür, der sich aber nur selten meldet ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## SAM (11 März 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Da scheint nur aufwendiges Selbermachen zu gehen, die Logo kann ja nur ein 8-Bit Schieberegister.
> Schieben heißt ja generell Multiplikation bzw. Division durch 2, das kann die Logo. Mit Multiplexer kann man das selbst gebaute Schieberegister mit dem neuen Wert füttern. Allerdings kann die Logo wieder nur mit 16-Bit Werten umgehen, d.h. es muß mehrstufig erfolgen. Anbei ein kleiner Ansatz, dürfte 29 Bit weit schieben wenn ich das auf die schnelle richtig gezählt habe, für 30 Bit muß noch einmal eine Stufe dran (an die 2 Stufen die es jetzt beinhaltet). I1 ist im Beispiel der Schiebetakt, I2 die zu schiebende Information. B14 enthält die Information 29 Bit vom Ursprung entfernt.
> Generell sollte man aber überlegen ob die Logo die richtige Steuerung für diese Aufgabe ist, es werden für die restlichen Maschinenfunktionen vielleicht auch noch ein paar Bits/Merker benötigt. Außerdem sollte es ja vielleicht noch jemand verstehen (und wenn man es selber nach 2 Jahren ist).


 


   

Danke an Oberchef!
Werde deine Version austesten.
Es ist mir klar,dass es besser ist mit "Richtigen Steuerungen" die Lösung umzusetzen.
Gibt es bald eine Nachfolgeversion von LOGO! OBA5?


Grüße 
aus BaWü


----------



## sps freak (11 März 2008)

*Schieberegister mit Logo*

Hallo Sam,

ein 30 stufiges Schieberegister auf Basis FBS editieren zu wollen, ist ein Riesenaufwand. Es stellt sich auch mir die Frage, ob die Logo-Steuerung da nicht überfordert ist (Programm-, Signal-Speicher, Operationen). Hinzu kommt die Frage ob Bit- oder Werte (BOOL, INT, WORD etc.) geschoben werden sollen. Dann müßte noch geklärt werden, ob ein Einrichtungs- oder Zweirichtungs-Schieberegister, offen oder geschlossen benötigt wird.
Ich empfehle eine SPS, die mit Strukturiertem Text (ST) programmierbar ist. Hier kann man sich relativ schnell einen anwendereigenen DFB schreiben, der z.B. 12 Stufen enthält. Durch Kaskadierung von 3 DFBs erhält man ein Schieberegister mit 36 Stufen. Ich selbst habe derartige Bausteine mit MULTIPROG geschrieben und mit der virtuellen SPS getestet.
Wenn Du weißt, was Du genau benötigst, schicke mir eine mail. Möglicherweise kann ich Dir helfen.
Gruß SPS FREAK
www.ibp-automation.de


----------



## maxi (12 März 2008)

Man kann aus der Logo wirklich sehr viel raus holen.
Habe da selbst schon die derbesten Anwendungen in zum Beispiel riesigen Verdichern, Vakuumanlagen und Kühlgeräten gesehen.

Für Rechenoperation ist sie aber leider nicht sehr gut geignet.

Schaue dir doch einmal die S7-312C an,
hat mich im EK glaub immer 246 Euro netto + ca 30 Euro für eine Speicherkarte gekostet. Falls du kein gutes Netzgerät dafür benötigst sind die kleinen blauen Lambda 24V für 33 Euro netto auch befriedigend.
Für kleien Anwenungen reicht dir hier das S7-Lite, jedoch solltest du für mehr oder öftere Anwendungen als Basis auf ein S7-Basic oder Pro wert legen. (Da sich nahezu alles auf den S7-Manager aufbaut)

Hoffe es ist für dich hilfreich.

Grüsse Christian


----------



## Oberchefe (12 März 2008)

> Kaskadieren ist das Zauberwort.



Auszug aus der Onlinehilfe:

```
Achtung Sie können die Sonderfunktion Schieberegister nur einmal im Schaltprogramm verwenden.
```


----------

